# Schriftgelehrter für Tanks - sinnvoll oder sonnlos



## KimOhNo (10. November 2008)

Heyhey,

ich habe mit meinem Twink schon einige Kräuter gesammelt für meinen angehenden Todesritter Tank. Wenn ich mit dem dann noch Kräuterkunde auf 300 ziehe habe ich viele Kräuter, viel zu viele für Alchimie., da dachte ich mir vielleicht könnte ich mich jetzt doch an Inschriftenkunde wagen wo sowieso ein Freund Alchimist ist....doch die BerufsBoni von ALchimie kann ich sehr schlecht einschätzen, finde die nämlich auf dem derzeitigen stand ziemlich "imba".

50 % auf eigene Flask + doppelte Dauer ist schon ein seeehr netter Bonus, und der Alchimistenstein mit 40 % auf Heal könnten mir sicher auch ab und an den Arsch retten.
Inschriftenkunde ist natürlich neu und interessant und die Schulterverzauberung ist wirklich klasse. Aber was bietet der Beruf sonst? Was hat es mit den Karten auf sich? Die Bücher für die OFF Hand fallen ja schonmal weg. Was hat es mit den Ölen für die Waffe auf sich und den Pergamenten? Kann man die gleichzeitig mit den Flask Buffs auftragen oder ergänz sich das nicht? ( dann wären die ja quasi auch umsonst ). Kann man die Öle für die Waffen auf runenverzierte waffen auftragen? Fragen über Fragen... wink.gif

Beide Berufe finde ich interessant, Schriftgelehrter ist natürlich spannender, aber wenn ich einmal meine Glyphen habe....was dann? Bringen mir die zusatzsachen noch was oder profitiere ich als Tank sehr viel mehr von den 50 % durch flask und den Alchimistenstein?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meiner Entscheidung helfen, WOTLK ist nicht mehr weit entfernt wink.gif


edit: Den Dauerhaften nie enden wollenden Trank nicht zu vergessen der sogar in Arena funktioniert! O.O


----------



## Pacmaniacer (11. November 2008)

Naja zum alchi kann ich nicht viel sagen.

DOch schriftgelehrter bietet weit aus mehr als Nur glyphen

1: Rollen: dukannst dir Rollen ( in deinem Fall ausdauer,Stärke,bew) selber zusammen bauen und dich noch extra buffen.

2. Glyphen: Laut blizzard soll es glyphen geben die nicht handelbar sind (BoP) diese glyphen sind dann speziell nur für dich. welche das sind bleibt abzuwarten

3 Glyphen: Du kannst für dich,deine twinks,kumpels,gilde alles herstellen und nebenbei auch noch gut kohle verdienen

4. Verzauberungsrollen: Du kannst Pergamente an VZ verkaufen die dort VZ rauf knallen.

5 schultervz: wie gross und stark diese werden bleibt abzuwarten. kann man noch nix sagen

6. Überraschung. Man weiss nicht was sonst noch kommt ^^


----------



## marcloker (11. November 2008)

wenn wirklich all das kommen soll das man so gerüchteweise hört ist das ein geiler beruf. für eigentlich alle klassen. wenn aber nur die schulterzauberungen bleiben, dann kann mich schon überlgen ob man es macht oder nicht....

mfg


----------



## ilunora (11. November 2008)

weiß ja nicht ob sich das mit dem addon dann ändert, aber die rollen(stärke/agi/etc....) stacken imo nicht mit anderen stärkeren buffs, und totems, also zumindest im raid vollkommen nutzlos^^


----------



## marcloker (12. November 2008)

jop. das kommt ja noch dazu^^
-rollen stacken nicht. daher nur solo wirklich nützlich.
-extra glyphe scheint gestrichen zu sein.
-wenn spieler die glyphen drin haben ist der bedarf gedeckt. (es sei einer skillt um) also zum geld verdienen eher ungeeignet.
-schulterzerzauberungen sind nett. gibt aber auch welche bei fraktionen. aber ob es lohnt alleine deswegen den beruf zu skillen?
also irgendwie finde ich muss da noch was kommen.....

mfg


----------



## Mäuserich (12. November 2008)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> Naja zum alchi kann ich nicht viel sagen.
> 
> DOch schriftgelehrter bietet weit aus mehr als Nur glyphen
> 
> 1: Rollen: dukannst dir Rollen ( in deinem Fall ausdauer,Stärke,bew) selber zusammen bauen und dich noch extra buffen.



Ganz nett, aber ausser beim solo grinden eher uninteressant da sie ja wie bereits erwähnt nicht mit Raidbuffs stacken. Ausserdem (sollte sich das ändern, oder eine Buffart mal ausnahmsweise nicht vorhanden sein) sind sie voll handelbar, also kannst du sie für wenig Geld kaufen oder dir aus Kräutern (und KK willste ja eh machen) herstellen lassen.
Und ganz ehrlich: wer baut sich denn Rollen ausser die zum skillen? Ich kenn keinen!



Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> 2. Glyphen: Laut blizzard soll es glyphen geben die nicht handelbar sind (BoP) diese glyphen sind dann speziell nur für dich. welche das sind bleibt abzuwarten



Hab ich zwar nichts von gehört, wenn das aber kommt (und die wirklich gut werden) durchaus ein Argument Pro Infriftenkunde.



Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> 3 Glyphen: Du kannst für dich,deine twinks,kumpels,gilde alles herstellen und nebenbei auch noch gut kohle verdienen



Für Freundschaftsdienste in der Tat ganz nett (meine Gilde bedient sich fleissig an den von mir zum skillen hergestellten Glyphen die ich in die Gildenbank getan hab), aber dafür is mir ein Berufsslot eigendlich zu schade...
Geld verdient man kaum, denn im Gegensatz zu Verzauberungen oder Juwelen die man mit jedem neuem Item wieder neu braucht ist eine Glyphe einmalig eingesetzt und hält ewig... der Markt ist/war sehr schnell gesättigt. Geringe Glyphen bringen mal das ein oder andere Goldstück, aber im Verhältniss zu allen anderen Berufen einfach nur lächerlich.



Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> 4. Verzauberungsrollen: Du kannst Pergamente an VZ verkaufen die dort VZ rauf knallen.



AH Preise zu gering... lohnt nicht...



Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> 5 schultervz: wie gross und stark diese werden bleibt abzuwarten. kann man noch nix sagen



Wenn wirklich keine neuen Schulterverzauberungen wie die der Aldor/Seher kommen sondern nur für Lederer und Infschriftler verfügbar sind, wirkt dieser Berufsbonus tatsächlich weniger lächerlich, wenn allerdings irgendeine Art allgemein verfügbar wird (Fraktions-Ruf / Lederer-Verz. ist handelbar...) wieder ziemlich überflüssig. Hier würd ich sagen: schauen was die Zukunft bringt.



Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> 6. Überraschung. Man weiss nicht was sonst noch kommt ^^



Da glaubste doch selbst nicht dran oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (zumindest nicht vor dem nächsten Addon)

---

Zu den anderen Dingen des Berufes:

Was die Tarot-Sets bringen kann ich erst sagen wenn mein Twink das nächste mal den Dunkelmondjahrmarkt besuchen kann, meinem Informationsstand nach aber nur ein grünes Schmuckstück... nicht gerade berauschend.
Die Off-Hand Bücher sind auch nicht der Bringer und für einen Tank schon gar nicht.

Zu Alchemie:

Du hast regelmässigen Absatz da Raider permanent Elixiere/Fläschchen/Tränke brauchen und der neue Berufsbonus ist der Hammer (Maximierung der Buffeffizienz)! Für Manaklassen fast schon "unverzichtbar" da man ja pro Fight nur noch einen Pot nutzen darf also auch hier ein absolutes Plus.

Fazit:

Finger weg von Inschriftenkunde, der Beruf ist die herbste Enttäuschung seit meinem WoW-Einstieg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alles andere bringt mehr.
Ausnahme: du bist ein unverbesserlicher Gutmensch der gerne seinen Freunden / Gilde hilft und dafür gern erhebliche Opfer bringt. (Gott klingt das negativ, ist aber gar nicht so gemeint ^^)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. November 2008)

sinnvoll: die schulterverz ist ein deultiches upgrade gegenüber den für ruf
empfehlung: lederer dazu für die guten beinflicken


----------



## Dark Guardian (12. November 2008)

Also ich spreche mal "für" den Beruf...

Als Tank würde ich warscheinlich etwas anderes nehmen, aber so derbe schlecht wie manche es hier darstellen ist der Beruf bei weitem nicht.

Jedoch bringen geringe Glyphen aktuell ne Menge Kohle.

Dann noch die bereits erwähnten Verzauberkunstrollen. Die Pergamente der Kategorie I kriegt man hinterhergeschmissen, aber zumindest auf den Realms wo ich spiele kosten Pergamente der Kategorie II mehrere Goldstücke für EIN Pergament. Ich will nicht wissen was man dann für Pergamente der Stufe III blättern darf wnen man sie nicht selber herstellen kann.

Ich muss gestehen ich habe bisher Schneiderei/Verzauberkunst/Lederer ausprobiert und verdiene mir seid ich Inschriftenkunde kann eine goldene Nase ^^ Mein erster Char der mal keine Goldprobleme hat ^^


----------



## Mäuserich (12. November 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> [...] , aber so derbe schlecht wie manche es hier darstellen ist der Beruf bei weitem nicht.



Ich bin mal so frei und bezieh das auf mich, da keiner ausser mir so unzufrieden zu sein scheint. ^^

Aus oben genannten Gründen bin ich halt gegen diesen Beruf, gönne aber natürlich jedem seinen Spass damit.

Mal schaun vielleicht überzeugt er mich ja noch wenn man 80 ist und das Teil auf 450 ausgebaut hab, weil das schau ich mir definitiv erst noch an bevor ich den weg werfe...


----------

